# Lone Star Offroad Ranch Needville



## Hotrod

This has been in the talks since last year. Well it looks like its gonna happen. Got a call from the land owner and he invited me to come out and ride the place. I was able to bring some friends, we had about 13 SXS's and a jeep. We had a great time, rode a good 7 hours till 3am. 700 acres. Place has a little of everything. Swamp trails, several shallow ponds perfect for Atv's and SXS's. ravines, creeks, good wooded trails. This place is gonna be nice. Also plans on a 18 acre Florida style mud pit for the trucks. Trucks will have their designated areas. He has a well there to keep water in the water holes. 

They plan to open possibly late summer Aug-Sept. Maybe start with a day event, then a weekend or two to get the feel of things. Its a lot of work to prepare for something like this. But we all enjoyed the property and the ride. 
We really needed something like this this side of Houston. I think they will do well. I'll keep yall posted. And I'll make it back out and get some day light pics.


----------



## Hotrod

Couple more


----------



## Tankfxr

Looks like it may be a good place. How many acres?


----------



## Hotrod

700, mostly wooded


----------



## Hotrod

"LONE*STAR OFFROAD RANCH" IN NEEDVILLE OPENS
Come out and join the "NSA Offroad Crew" as we break in this New park, which overs us over 700 acres of riding, with water ponds, woods, trails, River frontage, and lots of MUD and Good Friends...Sorry no Dirt Bikes. Trucks will have designated play area. Jeeps welcome. Under 18 yrs of age will require adult supervision

Sept 6th 8-8pm. 18420 Pleasant Rd, NeedvilleTx


----------



## fishfeeder

Camping areas available?


----------



## Hotrod

This first one is a day event only. Maybe in the future


----------



## txjustin

Keep pushing those deer onto our place 

We're right next door...


----------



## dabossgonzo

*Thanks*

Hotrod thanks for the great news, nice to have a park that is pretty close to the house. hopefully they will set a camping area as I like to have a couple (right) chilly beers on a hot day.... or a cold day! lol

Keep the updates coming.

On another note how is the sled coming, last time we talked about it you were having a new fuel tank built.


----------



## Hotrod

She's almost done. Need new tires and batteries and shes ready for sea trial again


----------



## majekman

Awsome can't close to the house for me and all our friends very excited thanks hot rod for up dates


----------

